# Warcraft-Film: Kinobesucher erhalten kostenlose WoW-Version



## MichaelBonke (18. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Warcraft-Film: Kinobesucher erhalten kostenlose WoW-Version* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Warcraft-Film: Kinobesucher erhalten kostenlose WoW-Version


----------



## battschack (18. Mai 2016)

Und welches teil wäre das? Das neue addon kostenlos oder das 1. wow als key? was man ja schon teils für 2€ bekommt^^


----------



## BitByter (18. Mai 2016)

so wie ich das andernorts verstanden habe hibts nen freimonat wow bis inkl WoD.


----------



## Panth (18. Mai 2016)

vollkommen sinnfrei, für leute die das eh haben, da das nun wirklich nicht der Preis ist, besonders wenn legion raus ist.


----------



## Loosa (18. Mai 2016)

Wäre für mich ein echter Anreiz mal wieder in's Kino zu gehen. 
Mein WoW-Account vom Release ist mir schon vor Ewigkeiten abhanden gekommen. Vielleicht wage ich jetzt ja nochmal den Einstieg.

Für so Cross-Promos plädiere ich eh schon lange. Wenn ich zur Kinokarte zum Beispiel gleich die Blu-Ray kaufen könnte, würde ich definitiv öfter in's Kino gehen als einmal alle 1-3 Jahre.


----------



## ItsJokaful (18. Mai 2016)

"kostenlose digitale Version von World of Warcraft"

Ist damit die ganz normale Version von WoW gemeint ?


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Mein WoW-Account vom Release ist mir schon vor Ewigkeiten abhanden gekommen.


Wie abhandengekommen? Solange du noch auf dieselbe EMail Adresse zugreifen kannst, kannst du den doch bestimmt wieder zurückholen.



> Vielleicht wage ich jetzt ja nochmal den Einstieg.


Bis Level 20 ist WoW übrigens kostenlos. Auch länger als 30 Tage.  Könntest du auch mit deinem alten Account machen. Wer weiß, vielleicht hast du da ja noch exklusive Sachen, die es inzwischen nicht mehr gibt, wie zB den langsamen Braufest Widder.



> Für so Cross-Promos plädiere ich eh schon lange. Wenn ich zur Kinokarte zum Beispiel gleich die Blu-Ray kaufen könnte, würde ich definitiv öfter in's Kino gehen als einmal alle 1-3 Jahre.


Neinnein, das geht nicht. Du hast gefälligst zu warten, bis den Herren Veröffentlichungsentscheidern das in den Kram paßt ...


----------



## Worrel (18. Mai 2016)

ItsJokaful schrieb:


> "kostenlose digitale Version von World of Warcraft"
> 
> Ist damit die ganz normale Version von WoW gemeint ?


Jawoll.


----------



## ItsJokaful (18. Mai 2016)

Also bringt das denen wo das Spiel schon haben eig. nichts oder?


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Mai 2016)

ItsJokaful schrieb:


> Also bringt das denen wo das Spiel schon haben eig. nichts oder?


Kann ja verkauft werden.  Oder verschenkt.


----------



## stevem (18. Mai 2016)

wahrscheinlich bekommt man WOW Classic und darf sich dann alle Addons selber kaufen ....


----------



## stevem (18. Mai 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Kann ja verkauft werden.  Oder verschenkt.



klar, weill es ja noch soooo viele Leute gibt die das Spiel nicht haben oder gespielt haben!


----------



## smutjesmooth (18. Mai 2016)

Klassisches anfixen von Kunden. Nach dem ersten Monat 12.99 € monatliche Gebühr. 2 Monate nach Legion Release freezen doch sowieso die meisten Spieler wieder ihre Accounts. Trotzdem Respekt das WoW immer noch so viele aktive Spieler hat so viele Jahre nach Release.


----------



## RevolverOcelot (18. Mai 2016)

stevem schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bekommt man WOW Classic und darf sich dann alle Addons selber kaufen ....



Nein da ist WoW und alle Addons einschliesslich Warlord of Dreanor dabei und 1 Monat Spielzeit.


----------



## Loosa (18. Mai 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wie abhandengekommen? Solange du noch auf dieselbe EMail Adresse zugreifen kannst, kannst du den doch bestimmt wieder zurückholen.



Dummerweise nein, da ich nicht mehr bei der Telekom bin. Die eMail durfte man damals nicht behalten.
Und zu der Zeit hatte ich bei so Dingen paranoiderweise immer falsche Personendaten angegeben; nach dem Motto "das geht die gar nix an".

Den Account finden oder wiederherstellen ist also eher nicht drin. Aber ich hatte eh nie bis max Level oder der ersten Erweiterung gespielt. Der Verlust hält sich in Grenzen. 

Wenn bei der Kinokarte wirklich alle Erweiterungen dabei sind ist das schon ein netter Deal.


----------



## battschack (18. Mai 2016)

Ich glaubs irgendwie nicht das alle addons mit dabei sind bis auf legion^^


----------



## Metko1 (18. Mai 2016)

battschack schrieb:


> Ich glaubs irgendwie nicht das alle addons mit dabei sind bis auf legion^^



seit heute beinhaltet die standart version von WoW alle addons bis auf legion.
Warlords of draenor is jetz aus dem Shop weg und nicht mehr erhältlich.

also 14,99 für WoW+ aktuelle addons.


----------



## G-Kar (18. Mai 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Dummerweise nein, da ich nicht mehr bei der Telekom bin. Die eMail durfte man damals nicht behalten.
> Und zu der Zeit hatte ich bei so Dingen paranoiderweise immer falsche Personendaten angegeben; nach dem Motto "das geht die gar nix an".
> 
> Den Account finden oder wiederherstellen ist also eher nicht drin. Aber ich hatte eh nie bis max Level oder der ersten Erweiterung gespielt. Der Verlust hält sich in Grenzen.
> ...



Wenn du noch irgendwas von dem Account kennst, am besten natürlich CD Keys ^^, E-Mail auf der er mal war. Schreib doch nen Ticket. Kost dich ja nix. Ich hab meinen alten WoW Account von 2005 wiederbekommen weil ich noch den CD Code gefunden hab.

https://eu.battle.net/support/de/help/product/battlenet/316/982/solution

Hab mal den Link rausgesucht, da ist schon alles ausgewählt... Denke ich.


Und für die die es ned glauben können das da alles bis Draenor drin ist.

https://eu.battle.net/shop/de/product/world-of-warcraft



1 Monat kostenlose Spielzeit inklusive
Enthält Stufe 1 - 100


----------



## random-rick (19. Mai 2016)

interessant.. der film ist auch für nicht-wowler interessant. damit erreicht man wohl auch ein bisher unbeflecktes klientel. im idealfall aber sind diese leutebereits wow zocker und verschenken den key inkl knowledge 
allerdings kommt blizz nicht weit, wenn es nur ein classic key ist..


----------

